# Spare tire when there ain't no spare.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's how to move when you got no spare tire........[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjYj5-fKVIY]YouTube - ‪Tree trunk used as spare tire - Crazy!‬&rlm;[/ame]...


----------



## Daedong (May 31, 2011)

Top stuff, I like folks that use initiative


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone ever tried that here- theyd be arrested for public endagerment .

Its amazing what people will do to save a buck - saw some actual company van pulling a trailer - the one side had a 13" wheel ( fender was on) - while the other side had a 16" wheel with the fender removed - trailer was leaning something fierce....


----------

